# dx celtic hound arrived !



## walker (Jul 16, 2009)

Its been killing me waiting on this to arrive and I must say I could not be happier. I was always a bit hesitant to make the jump from paper to e-books,
but this cover takes the Kindle over the top and really makes it feel like a book.

I did get a skin for it also. Here are some pics. Hope they come out ok....

just the front and back of the skin


















the front of the cover










something i did not expect was a nice spine on the cover










the interior with a kindle in it










and one for anyone wanting to get an idea on the size of the whole thing compared to a regular paperback










thanks guys for posting your own kindles and accessories in other threads. it made finding my own to dress mine up so much easier.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Walker, welcome! Thanks for posting your pics. You have a fabulous looking Kindle, if I might say...  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the one I traded my beta version for. . . .now I can't wait for it to come. . .it is gorgeous!  I didn't realize it would be front and back AND spine. . . . .wow!

I wasn't going to skin the DX, but that looks so good I may have to. . . . .


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

NICE!  My Celtic Hound is on it's way and supposed to arrive Friday!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow Walker! That looks fantastic!! Nice combo


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and thanks for posting up the pics. Looks good. Happy reading!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

That is really stunning!


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

Is that DecalGirl's Dark Burlwood?
I've been thinking about ordering that one myself.
I remember back when I had a Mac Plus there was a company that would paint it in a woodgrain pattern but I didn't want to be without my Mac for two weeks.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very very nice combo!!  For anyone who still wants to know what the "true" wine color is This Is It!  I held my wine cover up next to the screen and on my computer it is spot on.  The skin is a great selection.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice choice.  I got the Celtic Hounds journal in wine for my k2.  I've been thing of the Celtic Hounds in Saddle for the DX.

Just to verify with the DX, does it have the design on the back of the cover as well?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very handsome combo!!!


----------



## walker (Jul 16, 2009)

Forster, yes the back has the same design as the front. Its really top notch leather too. I was suprised how thick the leather is.
Plus as a bonus, it smells like the baseball glove i had as a kid  

CapnFrank, yep. Thats the dark burlwood I got from decalgirl.
I like the deep colors on it and it also tricks my eyes and makes the screen look lighter. At least to me. Some people say
it doesnt make a difference, but my eyes are easily fooled i guess.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent, thanks for the info walker.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Is the design only on the spine of the DX covers?  or is it also on the spine of the K2 covers?

By the way, love your combo!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ladyvolz said:



> Is the design only on the spine of the DX covers? or is it also on the spine of the K2 covers?
> 
> By the way, love your combo!


It's on the K2 covers as well.

I've never really considered the wine or the Celtic Hounds, but these pictures are so beautiful, I've had to give them a 2nd look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .'cause you don't have enough Oberon stuff. . . . .


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Really stunning. Thanks for posting. I'm getting a DX for my husband and I was going to let him choose his own Oberon. Now I think I'll just get him the celtic hound as part of the gift--which means I have to save up more money, but it looks so fabulous and I know he'll love it.


----------

